# Need help with samsung s7 stuck in recovery mode



## HollyBear91 (Mar 20, 2018)

Hi guys,

I'm not sure if I'm in the right place but I did something very stupid and I need help. I was trying to recover some text messages on my Samsung S7 that I'd accidently deleted, so I downloaded dr.fone. It asked me to enable USB debugging which I did, then I connected my phone to my laptop via a USB cable and started the recovery program. While the phone was being scanned it became unresponsive, stuck on the 'Samsung' opening screen. The program said this was expected and it would return to normal once the recovery process had been completed. The only problem is the program didn't find any information to recover, so I can't finish it and my phone remains unresponsive. I tried shutting down the program and disconnecting my phone, this didn't work but luckily I could reconnect it to the program and run it again so hopefully I didn't do any damage. I can't turn my phone off, tried holding down the power button for ages but nothing happened. Am freaking out at this stage. I know I was an idiot for messing with the developer functions, but I'm now stuck and need help!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

You can't turn the phone off at all? What if you unplug it from the PC?


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Don't panic just yet, for starters, see if you can hard shutdown the phone.

Hold Power+ either Vol up or Vol Down - Do this for about 10-15 seconds and your phone will power off completely.

Test it and let us know...


----------



## HollyBear91 (Mar 20, 2018)

Thanks for the replies! Okay so I tried forcing a reboot but it kept getting stuck on the same page, then I tried starting it in safe mode but same thing. Next I tried clearing the cache but no luck, so I finally just reset it to factory settings. I lost a lot of photos and other files but it's working. I know a lot more about troubleshooting my phone now, and will never mess with the developer functions again.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Ok good to know about the phone being up, always choose SD Card as a location for photos and other Documents and ensure they're syncd up in some cloud service that you trust so there is always a backup copy.


----------

